# Does your jurisdiciton require approved plans on site?



## Darren Emery (Apr 15, 2014)

We have just begun to require two sets of residential plans at submittal - with the idea that required braced wall panel locations be indicated on our approved set for review in the field.  Problem is - no one around here is used to having the plans on site, especially at time of footing and foundation inspection.

Wondering how other j's handle this?  If required from first inspection on - how are the plans protected, stored, etc?


----------



## bgingras (Apr 15, 2014)

We require one paper set and one electronic set of all plans. We return the paper set stamped "Post on Site". No post on site plans, no inspections.


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2014)

Whoever submitted the plans should be responsible for having them on site, available and for safe storage


----------



## mjesse (Apr 15, 2014)

We create two sets of "Reviewed for Code Compliance" plans,_ aka "approved plans" _(see 2009 IRC R106.3.1)

Each set comes with additional "Conditions of Permit" pages attached which need to be signed buy the applicant.

One set is retained by our office, the other must be on-site for inspections. This way, the inspector can point to the approved plans and ask "Why is it not built to plans?"

Re: Storage. Some PVC pipe with threaded end caps works great for rolled plans. Or this - http://www.docbox.com/doc-box.html

mj


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2014)

Good question for those that do electronic plan review.

We have not modernized yet.

How do you check plans in the field, if there is a question


----------



## JBI (Apr 15, 2014)

At time of initial meeting, again at time of permit issuance, have the conversation about the field copy and exactly what the requirements are -

To be available for use by Code Official/Inspector on site and in same condition as the day permit was approved.

Explain ramifications.

Hope for compliance.


----------



## Frank (Apr 15, 2014)

Always required


----------



## tmurray (Apr 15, 2014)

We require two sets of plans. Both are stamped and signed once approved. We then scan in the set we return to the applicant (each set gets different colour ink). When we go to site we bring our own set with us. For those that use the applicant's set on site: how do you control changes to the document? do you require plans that have no changes (modified drawings)? we allow people to make minor changes in ink rather than have a completely new set drawn up.


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2014)

tmurray said:
			
		

> We require two sets of plans. Both are stamped and signed once approved. We then scan in the set we return to the applicant (each set gets different colour ink). When we go to site we bring our own set with us. For those that use the applicant's set on site: how do you control changes to the document? do you require plans that have no changes (modified drawings)? we allow people to make minor changes in ink rather than have a completely new set drawn up.


Put a particular stamp on each page


----------



## Coder (Apr 15, 2014)

JBI said:
			
		

> At time of initial meeting, again at time of permit issuance, have the conversation about the field copy and exactly what the requirements are - To be available for use by Code Official/Inspector on site and in same condition as the day permit was approved.
> 
> Explain ramifications.
> 
> Hope for compliance.


Sounds about right. I am pleasantly surprised when the set of plans that I stamped are sitting at the jobsite.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, we require at least a copy of the reviewed plans on sit. If it is anything realting to a structural inspection, and they are not present, no inspection.

We are looking to go to electronic plan review, with that we would require that the applicant prints out a set of the reviewed plans and have on site for inspections.


----------



## jwilly3879 (Apr 15, 2014)

We require two sets, one stays in the file in the office, the other is in a box marked active, these I take with me on inspections and make notes on. It was a PITA to get the plans to stay on site. I don't have too many jobs going so it's no problem to take them with me.


----------



## ndaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

The contractor must have an approved set of plans on site for every inspection along with all other required documents.  (Soils report, manual D / J, ResChecks etc....)


----------



## Keystone (Apr 16, 2014)

Same as most, 2 sets of plans at review. One set is marked JOBSITE, no plans no inspection. When an inspection is requested the gals in the office remind the requestor to have approved set onsite.

We see plan review boxes, mailboxes, triple ziplock bags, plastic bins you name being used onsite.

We are electronic in the field but only looking into electronic review and thats a bit off at this point.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 16, 2014)

It took a few times when they realized the inspection would ceased when they did not have the approved plans available on the job site.

Since then some builders voluntarily submit 3 sets of drawings when 2 are required; one for our files and one for the job site; the third approved copy for their office files just in case their set is lost, damaged or misplaced.

Excerpt below from our attachment on all approved plans;

Re: Job site reminders & residential requirements

We have included numerous 1 & 2 Family Dwelling residential building code reminders and illustrations to make it easier for you to complete your project. Review this information carefully and contact us if you have any questions.

Install weather resistant temporary address on any new home construction project that is not identified with a permanent address. Address should be large enough to be seen from the street. Note: we prefer the address in the front window.

*Post building permits near this address and protect from weather.* Have permanent building address installed before final inspection.

*Have city approved stamped drawings available on the job site at all inspections.* The construction footprint and setbacks from property lines must match the approved drawings. See as-built survey information for new 1 & 2 Family Dwelling construction.

*Have permit numbers available when requesting inspections.* A single inspector performs all the rough-in or final inspections at one stop.

The following minimum inspections shall be conducted for new construction as applicable to your construction project or permit: etc.

Hope this is useful for you to use.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 16, 2014)

Must have approved plans on site. Most of the time we write notes on the plans that we want to see on the job site. The plan reviewer and the inspector is usually not the same person. The plans are filed at the township office and cannot be taken out and I personaly never go to a township office.


----------



## ICE (Apr 16, 2014)

Keystone said:
			
		

> the gals in the office


That would get me into trouble.


----------



## cda (Apr 16, 2014)

If the approved plans are not on site how do they build to the plans, especially if they have code comments on or with them???


----------



## Keystone (Apr 17, 2014)

GAL = Muchacha feminine, that will help my cause


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Apr 18, 2014)

As a contractor I twice had problems with lost/stolen/destroyed/couldn't find on-site plans.  Afterwards I always took my approved set and had two copies made.  One went to the job site and the other was in the office as a back up in case something happened to the first set.  The original returned permit plans always stayed in the office and were therefore a "clean" set for record keeping purposes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 18, 2014)

Commercial are always required to be on site

Residential is pretty much cookie cutter simple designs for 95% of the homes we see built. We require truss drawings on site for framing. Complete sets are rare on a jobsite


----------



## Darren Emery (Apr 18, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Commercial are always required to be on siteResidential is pretty much cookie cutter simple designs for 95% of the homes we see built. We require truss drawings on site for framing. Complete sets are rare on a jobsite


That's how we were, until we started to really focus on braced wall requirements.  We have the required BWPs indicated on the plans by location and type at plan review.  Makes framing inspections MUCH easier, IF the approved plans are on site!


----------



## ICE (Apr 18, 2014)

There shall be plans and the plans shall be available for inspection.  The detail and complexity of the plans has increased over the years.  I remember a time when a site plan was all that was required for most everything but a new house.  We provided a framing handout that, if followed, would be sufficient.  For the occasional beam, well lets just say that they were larger than necessary.  Many houses were constructed with a site/floor plan and a copy of our framing handout.

Such a system leaves a lot to be determined by the builder.  The inspector has to spend more time counseling.  Unanticipated consequences were the norm.

Such a system is not sustainable in a country that churns out engineers at the rate we enjoy.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 18, 2014)

We are in a seismic zone "D" so BWP are common on all SFR and our inspectors have been focused on them for decades and are quite knowledgeable where they are needed or not.

3 contractors build 85% of all our homes in our jurisdiction and as I mentioned before they are "cookie cutter designs" so it is not difficult in this small jurisdiction

Inspector now have laptops for in the field & we are looking at how they could access the plans on the laptops. Should we load the plans on the laptop or maybe access them through a cloud base program. Probably do not need complete plans, maybe specific details or pages to reference during inspections if needed.


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 18, 2014)

We do pretty much what mjesse does.


----------



## mjesse (Apr 18, 2014)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> We do pretty much what mjesse does.


And so should everyone!

Ha. Happy Friday


----------



## Msradell (Apr 19, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Inspector now have laptops for in the field & we are looking at how they could access the plans on the laptops. Should we load the plans on the laptop or maybe access them through a cloud base program. Probably do not need complete plans, maybe specific details or pages to reference during inspections if needed.


I've seen this done several places in the past using both laptops and tablet computers.  In both cases they store the complete drawings on a server in the office and then people in the field can access the drawings they need over the web.  I think this is a much more secure option than storing the drawings on "the cloud".  If all of the drawings are stored there the inspector or engineer can access any drawing he needs to.


----------

